# Eating stripers



## Brian62 (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay people talk to me. lol
I have lived in the Cincinnati area most my life. Eating fish from the ohio river has not been something I have done. I have had a few smallies and largemouth from local creeks and lakes. My question is who east the stripers? I have never had anybody tell me they caught a bunch and man they were good eatin' ! any input I am thinking about going for some large stripers on cumberland river and was curious. 
Thanks, Brian


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We eat them every year from Cherokee TN, and if you take out the redline, some of the best fish you'll ever have.

One of the guys who goes with us, won't eat any fish BUT striper.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There terrible, I have an address you can send frozen bagged fillets to....just kidding. Big white flaked meat. Excellent to grill.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I would not eat a striper from the Ohio river...or any other fish for that matter.
I've eaten them from lake Cumberland and they'e very tasty. I wouldn't suspect much difference from the Cumberland river since the lake feeds it and they probably came from the lake originally.
Like Shake said, when you fillet them make sure you get all the red meat out just as you would a white bass.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they taste fine, crappie and sauger are alot better in my opinion however. and try to release most of the ones from the ohio, especially the bigger ones the trophies dont taste near as good anyway. i occasionally keep *a * hybrid but i release all of them over 20in, and *all* true striper


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Striper are real good eating. I love them when I can catch them. I would never eat anything from the Ohio river. Nothing! LOL


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree, get the red out, I had striper grilled on gas grill, on a perforated pizza pan that had been soaked in melted butter w/cajun seasoning, Todd's wife, who had NEVER eaten fish in her life, liked the smell, tried a bit, and then filled her plate, then tummy up! 
I think she liked it!
I've never had better, wiper and striper, I haven't eaten white bass. I've had crappie, not sauger.
So, I'm a wiper/striper eater, until something better comes along.
LMJ


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Caught a bunch of stripers at Lake Anna, VA this past summer. Had fish fry for 20 people. Very tasty, and I left the red meat in (this is the first place I've heard about cutting it out). But I agree with what some of the others say, not out of the Ohio river.


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

ive caught and ate a catfish out of the ohio river, right off my dock 1/2 mile upstream from the new cumberland lock...whats so bad about that? im still alive i didnt get sick or anything. yes it tasted like 53 day old rotten **** but thats alright it was a good experience. dad taught me how to prepare a fish and cook it...i was little i thought it was the best thing in the world!! but your right id never do it again. sometimes we get into some REAL nice crappie (at least thats what they look like...maybe rock bass all the same to me LOL, clean lookin just callin me to take him home to the fryin pan...but ill pass! lol


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Used to eat em out of Lake Mead when I lived in Vegas, good stuff. Gonna try and get some Ocean run stripes for a big Fry this President's Day.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Has anybody ever heard of C-8 or any other chemicals that are in that river,,,,just float by Dupont's outlet at about 3-4 am and feel your eyes burn,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I'll eat lake fish but not river fish,,,,,, long term effects are still unknown but I would not eat them!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't eat anything out the river either, but as a species they are tasteeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

oh well, who cares it was a one time thing i dont survive off river fish....guess my necks too red and my collar is too blue! no, i dont know about C8 and any of the other chemicals in the river, as far as im concerned, ill swim boat ski fish and drink beer in that damn river till the day i die. and if its because C8 killed me, then so be it, i had a hell of a time while i was on the river! im a river rat!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17086&ppuser=4740

Mmmm Mmmm Goooood!


----------



## Brian62 (Sep 7, 2006)

So, I take it most of you fillet them and just take red flesh out. Sounds good I guess I will go for it. lol on the food plate
Brian


----------

